# Hello from Gainsborough, England



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,

I don't have any mice yet but I'm researching their care, I want to get into showing and breeding in a small way, thank you for letting me join the forum, it looks full of great information.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------

